# Carolina Blue Honey



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Here is a link to the most recent article about our blue honey. Hope you enjoy it.

http://www.fayobserver.com/Articles/2009/06/13/909180.aspx


----------



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Carolina Blue Honey- Video*

I forgot to mention that you can click on the video icon and view some video of the bees and honey.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Carolina Blue Honey- Video*

I have seen honey that color from Alabama - was told it was kudzu honey. Someone tried to make mead with it, but while the flavor was good, it lost it's purplish color.


----------



## idav5d (Nov 24, 2008)

Kudzu honey is clear, with a blue tint... it's quite electric!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

a older retired beekeeper in appling ga told me he would get from 1/4 frame to 3 frames from one of his hives once out of 3 year span, he said he didn't know what it was but seems just one hive out of 5 would have it, never more than a single hive a year. he wish he knew what it was but said people wouldn't buy it because it was blue, said it was hard to give away at times so he ate most of it.


----------



## pilothawk (Apr 16, 2009)

If anyone knows where I can get a pound or two of the blue honey, I'd love to try it!


----------



## 3030vision (Jun 19, 2009)

I would love to try some blue honey as well. If anyone has a source, please let me know!


----------

